# Konvertierung von String in Double u. Allgmeine Konvertierung



## Sephiroth the Second (10. April 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab folgendes Problem.
für meinen Taschenrechner muss ich die Zahlen
mit denen Gerechnet wird vorerst als String speichern.
Da sonst nicht richtig gerechnet wird.
Ein Beispiel zum Verdeutlichen:

```
"       "
"       "
Private Sub Test_ Click()
              strTest = "5"
              strTest = strTest + "6"
End Sub
"       "
"       "
```
Gibt  man jetzt die Anweisung zum Ausgeben kommt
"56" so wie es sein muss. Wäre "strTest" als z.B: integer
 deklariert worden hätte VB  "11" ausgegeben.
Daher muss ich Zahl erst als "String" zwischen Speichern.
Nun will ich aber weiter Arbeiten und mit dem String also mit
"56" Rechnen. Und zwar als Zahl vom Typ "Double".
Wie kann ich also aus diesem String eine Zahl vom oben
genannten Typ machen, also Konvertieren.
Wäre nett wenn man hier ein Paar Konvertierungen mehr
schreiben würde. Damit ich auch mehr als nur eine
String zu Double Konvertierung durchführen kann.
Euer STS


----------



## Sephiroth the Second (10. April 2004)

Hat sich erledigt hab es rausgefunden.
Sorry für übereiltes Posten. Kommt 
nicht mehr vor. Hier kann man nun
schließen.
Euer STS


----------

